# طريقة لإخفاء أى بارتشن عن طريق Xp بدون برامج



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2010)

طريقة لإخفاء أى بارتشن عن طريق Xp بدون برامج

*ملاحظة مهمة*
*للإحاطة يرجى قبل عمل هذه الطريقة نسخ جميع ملفاتك على ديفيدي وأن تكون نسخة إحتياطية... او فلاشة حجم كبير*

طريقة لإخفاء أي بارتشن عن طريق xp بدون برامج
وإليكم الخطوات :
1-نقوم بفتح start ثم run
2- نقوم بكتابة أمر gpedit.msc
3-سوف تظهر لك نافذة Group Polic
4-ومنها قم بأختيار User Configuration
5-ثم Administrative Templates
6-ثم Windows Components
7-ثم Windows Explorer
8-ومنها على يمين الشاشة تجد بعض الأوامر منها نقوم بالضغط على
Hide These Specified Drives in my Computer
9-ثم نقوم بأختيار Enabled
و سوف تظهر اسفل الكلمة قائمة بجميع الدريفات ثم نختار القرص أو البارتشن الذي نريد اخفاؤه
10-ثم نضغط Apply
وفى حالة إسترجاع الدرايف قم بنفس الخطواط مع تغير Enabled إلى Not
Configured


----------



## besm alslib (18 يونيو 2010)

*اشكرك اخي على الشرح المفصل والدقيق*

*الرب يبارك تعبك *
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا ليك استاذي


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 يونيو 2010)

*ثانكس كليموووووو على الطريقه وشرحها​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco

شكراً اخي مايكل لمرورك

الرب يباركك


----------



## just member (26 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا كليمو
ربى يخليك
*​


----------

